# 17-1/2" Pompano Landed on this beautiful day



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

We got started fishing this morning around 9 AM. Out of any day that we could have chosen to fish, this day the water clarity was a 10 out of a 10. Beauty is said to be in the eye of the beholder and today I beheld a beautiful day! Landed our first fish around 9:15; nice size ladyfish. About an hour later landed our first Pompano at 17 1/2 inches. Within five minutes got 2 catfish. A few hours later landed another Ladyfish. Someone was walking down the beach into a group of seagulls which unleased them heading my way. One seagull got tangled in my lines with others flying and just hitting my lines. Lost 2 Pompano rigs from sharks swimming by and cutting the lines with their teeth. All fish where caught on live sand fleas. Ended the day with 1 Pompano, 2 Lady fish, 2 Catfish and 1 seagull. Thanks JC for a beautiful day!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice one ! Pretty out there.


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Was lucky enough to find some in the freezer since April. Vacuum packed of course. Sauteed them in butter with pecan coating/crust and meuniere sauce. Oh how I love Pompano. Good catch today. Was it sandfleas or peeled shrimp. Last week I couldn't keep the stingrays off. I haven't caught a Pompano since early May.
Irish


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Outstanding man !!! Looks beautiful .... And the water's not bad either lol..


----------



## ifish911 (May 21, 2014)

Nice report. That is a mad looking pomp!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Man that's some beautiful water and killer pomp!


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Beautiful pomp! When i first saw the pic of the lady fish, you threw me off.... I was thinking "this guy caught a 17 1/2" lady fish and thinks its a pompano lol!"
Nice fish man, and great pics of that beautiful day!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice fish! Glad to see someone is out there having fun.


----------

